

Go Ahead, Feed The Trolls - alabut
http://distributionhacks.com/go-ahead-feed-the-trolls

======
Maxious
Is the first distribution hack to make sockpuppet accounts to drum up
controversy about your website? And then make a post responding to the faux-
controversy? Sounds like a Karma Conspiracy to me!

For those playing along at home, this post was submitted to HN by the
cofounder of the author of the blog post. How deep does the rabbit hole go?

~~~
dmor
I can't take credit for that degree of inception, we did not create any fake
accounts.

However, I am not against that tactic in the case where someone's company
launch story goes onto HN, doesn't get the needed votes, and then they
desperately need to get it to the front page. It really should be a last ditch
effort though, and there are better ways to ensure getting those first few
crucial votes.

~~~
nosse
I don't get this. I'm not here for launch stories.

Showing launch stories down to HNers throats is not the purpose of HN. Startup
scene is so hot now that we could do nothing but read those "yay, I'm a CEO!".

I'm here if you do something interesting, like a product.

------
IsTom
I don't think it would work on Reddit or Digg, HN is different because it's
more difficult to downvote posts (not everyone can do it).

------
dmor
related to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4246008>

